# Apricot topped Omelet-rec.



## kadesma (Jun 10, 2009)

This is so yummy on a hot summers night, some iced coffee,or tea, a nice glass of iced juice either biscuits or scones and a side of icy cold melon of choice..
In a heavy skillet  on med. heat fry your 6 pieces of pancetta, til it's crisp
then transfer to a piece of paper towel, crumble 2 slices of the pancetta into a small bowl, leave rest of pancetta whole. Heat 2 teas of the butter, you will need 4-5 tea, of butter.in an omelet pan over med heat. break 3 eggs into a bowl and whisk with a fork. When butter is melted pour in the eggs and swirl the pan to distribute eggs evenly, Using your fork move the eggs forward and let the uncooke portion flow out toward the edges. When almost set place about 1-1/2 tab. of apricot preserves or jam over half of the omelet then fold it in half and cook about 30 seconds. transfer to a warm plate.Make a 2nd omelet as you did the first and when finished scatter the rest of the crumbled pancetta over the top of each. Enjoy they are yummy
kades


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jun 17, 2009)

kadesma said:


> ...When almost set place about 1-1/2 tab. of apricot preserves or jam over half of the omelet ...


 
I just made apricot preserves. I will have to try this!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 17, 2009)

I hope you enjoy the recipe. My grand kiddos love it.
kades


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 17, 2009)

Miss CJ...with your permission I think I will use fwesh weally wipe peaches...Yummy idea!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 17, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss CJ...with your permission I think I will use fwesh weally wipe peaches...Yummy idea!!!
> 
> Thanks!!


Permission gwanted Sounds like a winner,

cj


----------



## spork (Jun 18, 2009)

On my first morning of college, in an unfamiliar country, our 2nd year Resident 
Advisor escorted me and my dorm mates across campus to a nearby eatery for us to break fast and get to know each other.  My eyes popped wide at the menu, and I chose to order a 3-egg omelet stuffed with fruit.  I'd never imagined such a thing!  It came with a side of bacon strips, and curiously sour bread.  It was huge.  I remember banana, peach, diced strawberry, creme freche and a garnish of chives.  I also remember thinking that "melting pot" was literal, not just a metaphor for the varied Americans who sat at our table.  I scarfed the plate, and don't remember more about it.

You have me riffin', CJ!  Apricot jam is genius.  How about nuts?  Peanut butter, now there's another potential idea...  Corn flakes as a substitute for the crisped pancetta crunch.  Maybe experiment with oven baked "fruit fritatta"....

gotta luv DC for triggering past memories, present options, and future possibilities.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 18, 2009)

chopsticks said:


> On my first morning of college, in an unfamiliar country, our 2nd year Resident
> Advisor escorted me and my dorm mates across campus to a nearby eatery for us to break fast and get to know each other.  My eyes popped wide at the menu, and I chose to order a 3-egg omelet stuffed with fruit.  I'd never imagined such a thing!  It came with a side of bacon strips, and curiously sour bread.  It was huge.  I remember banana, peach, diced strawberry, creme freche and a garnish of chives.  I also remember thinking that "melting pot" was literal, not just a metaphor for the varied Americans who sat at our table.  I scarfed the plate, and don't remember more about it.
> 
> You have me riffin', CJ!  Apricot jam is genius.  How about nuts?  Peanut butter, now there's another potential idea...  Corn flakes as a substitute for the crisped pancetta crunch.  Maybe experiment with oven baked "fruit fritatta"....
> ...


What a nice post. I love it when we can share ideas and recipes..I love fruit so I'll start trying some ideas and see what we get.
Thanks
cj


----------

